# I'm SOOOO angry at Southwest airlines!!



## Helene4 (Jun 27, 2007)

:annoyed: 
Two weeks ago I called southwest airlines to find out when they would open up their schedule for theeChristmas holiday as we are 4 people going to Orlando. They told me on June 28 it would open up. They did NOT say the dates were subject to change! I just received a call from a friend also going and was told that SWA opened up their flights 1 day early. :annoyed: All decently priced seats are gone!!!!!!! I had no choice... I paid $1700 from Long Island Islip to MCO for the holiday. I'm mad as he  ll and dont want to take it any more.


----------



## Diane (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry you were not fully informed, but from this TUG thread it looks like the revised date was posted on SW's website at least since 6/22/07  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49550&highlight=Southwest+Schedule


----------



## Carl D (Jun 28, 2007)

Did you look at Jet Blue out of JFK?


----------



## philemer (Jun 28, 2007)

Helene4 said:


> :annoyed:
> I'm mad as he  ll and dont want to take it any more.



So switch to another carrier. Options exist. Check fares everyday.


----------



## shoney (Jun 28, 2007)

I feel your pain.  I was told by SW last year, that they couldn't tell me when the fares would be published and to just check everyday.  I did that and then I went on vacation and forgot about it.  Of course the dates I needed (early november 2006) were released during the second week of july and I missed out.  We did okay on the flight out of Long Island but coming home from Orlando we had to pay full fare.  It was about $350 a ticket.
If we Long Islanders want to fly out of LI, we don't have too much choices.
If we are willing to drive to JFK, LGA or Newark, then we do.  Sometimes the transportation to and fro airport (or parking fees) and time, are just not worth the extra money.
Again I feel your pain, but you won't have that horrible ride on the Belt Pkwy!


----------



## RFW (Jun 28, 2007)

shoney said:


> If we Long Islanders want to fly out of LI, we don't have too much choices.
> If we are willing to drive to JFK, LGA or Newark, then we do.  Sometimes the transportation to and fro airport (or parking fees) and time, are just not worth the extra money.
> Again I feel your pain, but you won't have that horrible ride on the Belt Pkwy!



Have you tried the LIRR/Air Train option? If you have a lot of luggage or are traveling with kids the transfer from the LIRR to the Air Train can be a nuisance. However, the Air Train does go in a loop with direct access to each terminal in JFK.


----------



## barb1228 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Don't be Upset*

Helene 4, don't be upset, I checked in only approximately 10 minutes after the fares were extended from Nov. 2 to January 11.  One minute they were only offering reservations through Nov 2. and 10 minutes later they were offering reservations through Jan. 11th.  So I thought I was going to get the internet $99 one way fare from Islip (LI), NY to Orlando on December 23.  Low and behold all the good fares were "unavailable".  The refundable fare of $205 one way was available anytime on all flights.  And a few slightly lower fares available but leaving in the evening.  Returning on the 30th of Dec, the only fare available was the highest (refundable fare) of $205.  

Sooo, I called Southwest and asked, if the new schedule *just* opened up, how did all those flights with lower fares get taken so quickly???? And the agent said, they didn't get taken.  They are just not being offered now.  SW just wants to see what it could sell at the higher rate.  She said check back in a week or so and see if they open up some of the lower fares.  

We also bought the refundable fare and it is costing the two of us over $800.  If nothing lower comes up we will cancel and have our mastercard buy the tickets for us by redeeming points.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure I would have lost out on our cheap seats if it weren't for Southwest's "Ding".  It "dinged" me early morning on June 27th.   It said the new schedule has opened up till Jan. 11th and that we were able to make reservations.  After seeing that, I immediately went to Southwest's site and booked our tickets.  A big whew!!! 

Hopefully, more seats will open up for you.

Good Luck.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 30, 2007)

barb1228 said:


> And the agent said, they didn't get taken.  They are just not being offered now.  SW just wants to see what it could sell at the higher rate.  She said check back in a week or so and see if they open up some of the lower fares.



Maybe it's because I've flown SW since  the beginning, when they only flew within Texas, but i find what they are doing both normal and quite understandable.  Open up the schedule, put your fares out there, see what the demand  is, and if and when necessary to fill the planes, start discounting.

If you fly SW a lot and don't mind them being your savings account, this is what I would do.  First, buy your ticket at the lowest fare available (Senior Fares are usually just a tad above Internet Fares); next watch and see if a lower fare like an internet special comes along; third, if it  does, cancel your original ticket and use part of the refund to buy the cheaper ticket.  The remaining $$$ will continue to  be yours to use on your next SW flight anytime in the next 12 months.  You can  do it all on their  website without haveing to talk to (and explain to) a real  person. 

GEORGE


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2007)

bogey21 said:


> Maybe it's because I've flown SW since  the beginning, when they only flew within Texas, but i find what they are doing both normal and quite understandable.  Open up the schedule, put your fares out there, see what the demand  is, and if and when necessary to fill the planes, start discounting.
> 
> If you fly SW a lot and don't mind them being your savings account, this is what I would do.  First, buy your ticket at the lowest fare available (Senior Fares are usually just a tad above Internet Fares); next watch and see if a lower fare like an internet special comes along; third, if it  does, cancel your original ticket and use part of the refund to buy the cheaper ticket.  The remaining $$$ will continue to  be yours to use on your next SW flight anytime in the next 12 months.  You can  do it all on their  website without haveing to talk to (and explain to) a real  person.
> 
> GEORGE



We do the same thing. But the cheapest flight available. Faithfully watch for a "Ding" and change my airfare to get the better rate. Also, book your flights as oneway not RT. That way you only have to chage the fare you want, not both.

Also, SWA had the date for when they were releasing the new air flight schedule back in the first week in June. It was on the internet page, but not the home page.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> We do the same thing. But the cheapest flight available. Faithfully watch for a "Ding" and change my airfare to get the better rate. Also, book your flights as oneway not RT. That way you only have to chage the fare you want, not both.
> 
> Also, SWA had the date for when they were releasing the new air flight schedule back in the first week in June. It was on the internet page, but not the home page.



What airport do you have "Ding" set-up under?


----------



## BoredinVT (Jul 1, 2007)

Why does it have to be Southwest??  You dont live close to 2 major airports. Keep checking, I'm sure you can find a better deal...


----------



## barb1228 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Question For bigeyes1*

Hi Trish, 

Congrats on your inexpensive seats.  What time did they "ding" you?  You said early morning.  If I remember correctly, I checked the site after 10:30am, but before 11:00am and they were still only taking reservations through Nov. 2.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not sure of the exact time it dinged me. I think it was around 10am because I had to be somewhere before 11am.  I had already booked the tickets and was ready to go by 10:30am.


----------



## barb1228 (Jul 1, 2007)

Trish,

That sounds about right.  I'm on the east coast, so your 10am is my 11am.  And that's around the time I checked the site.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 2, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Also, book your flights as oneway not RT. That way you only have to chage the fare you want, not both.



A great piece of advice!

GEORGE


----------

